

IPhone Apps -- What's on Your First Page? - cschanck
http://designbygravity.wordpress.com/2009/11/01/iphone-apps-whats-on-your-first-page/

======
paul9290
I recently created a page on my iPhone of Google Voice icons for each of my
Google Voice contacts - it's my 2nd page; click to launch their call page on
GV & then click call button to call them. I wish I could just click to call
but this way I train my friends/contacts what my GV # is and when they send
text messages they do so using my GV # and I receive/respond using Gmail;
money saver.

